# Critical Role Wildmount campaign Thursday nights



## myticvhedd (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome one and all to Wildmount, this fantastically land is a wonderful sandbox for your D&D pleasure, brought to you by me DM Mystic. Our epic adventure begins on the not too far from the jewel of the Menagerie coast, Port Damali. For one reason or another, your character will find themselves in Palma Flora, whether it be to enjoy a peaceful retreat or the thrill of shark hunting, or whatever marvelous inventive reason your own design. All aboard! The waters looks calm, warm and inviting, but beneath the waves there is a mystery to unravel! 

This is a truly open ended campaign, my plan is to bring you from 1 to level 20, if you aspire to be one like one of the Mighty Nein, shoot for the stars! Word of caution in your ambition though, I am not Matt Mercer, this will be YOUR adventure and I will be the DM to guide you, so let take a chance and roll some DICE!

Now that we have gone over the Hype and got you blood rushing a bit, lets go over some of the basics of how the game shall be run, there won't be any shockers, if you a good player, please feel free to skip the point below:

1) Cursing is allowed at my table, however in moderation. Should you design a fowl mouthed character by all mean RP that naughty word up all you like, but keep it relatively clean so as to not make other uncomfortable. 

2) Be respectful of the time people spend in the spotlight, please try and keep talking over one another to a minimum. Granted we are all getting to know one another and over time we will develop a tempo that will nearly cut this down to non-existence. 

3) Mic check, mi mi mi MIC CHECK! Lets all face it at one time or another we've all been in a game and heard tons of background of another players Mic. This can and does diminish the fluidity of the game as well as people enjoyment. No one needs to hear you munching on cheetos between your round of combat! 

4) This for the majority will run as rules as written, if you want to do something on the fly that kind of bends the rules but doesn't outright break them... Well let the RULE OF COOL Rule! Though it will be sparing, reserved for epic moments and not every session. I am fine with Rule lawyers, but once I made a call let it be and we can chat after the session as much as you like.
5) Be Cool and have FUN!! 

What you can expect from me:

I am light-hearted, easy going and have a great sense of humor, I am here to have as much fun if not more than you guys! I really do strive to put you in that world, in that moment and help you fully realize in vivid description how cool and bad ass your character and your actions are. Conversely, actions do have consequences, so things can go real sideways if you murder hobo! This will of course vary with each person and each group I run, but I am for a 30% RP, 10-15% exploration and the rest combat. I will by no means will ever make you RP if you don't want to, but I do reward good RP and inventive thinking more than combat XP. I run a mix of XP and milestone type system, that account for attendance, so if you miss a whole bunch of games you might be a level or two behind the rest of the party, which is totally fine! Life happens, it is what it is, Now for the nitty Gritty:

I love providing an immersive experience, I will be using a soundboard through discord for background noise, ambient sounds, battle music and sound effects. I use a voice mod app to give each NPC there own sound, because I am not a voice actor! I am putting in a ton of effort to make this a memorable, please have a good headset so you can take full advantage of my efforts. There is a choice to be made right of the bat... Roll for stats OR take point buy once you've decided there's no going back until that character either gets written out or dies (which you can completely do the 1st session if you want). Next Variant human is okay and every other race that is within my compendium!

This is pay to play, for anyone interested in joining or have any question hit me up on discord:

mysticvhedd#6266


----------

